# A hairy mom and equally hairy little one visited my deck



## idahopz (Nov 10, 2015)

Had to post this pic - cute little one













06-01-06+-+Miscl+104.jpg



__ idahopz
__ Nov 10, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2015)

The little bear is taking a leak and the Mom is standing watch while he does!

Maybe fixin' to do one toilet paper commercials?


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow, up close and personal! Must have smelled the smoked goodness and come for a sample!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 10, 2015)

Great photo thanks for sharing


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome,,,,

Did I say a full smoker is a happy smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

DS


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 10, 2015)

Glad there's no bears in my neighborhood. Just deer, raccoons, & coyotes.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2015)

There was a break in at an art gallery on the Oregon coast last night, when the cops got there they caught the culprits in the act:


----------

